# 6D Rumors



## cmilanaik (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey guys I'm new here but I was just wondering what peoples thoughts were on the 6D rumors. I personally am thinking about waiting to upgrade till it comes out in the fall.


----------



## sovietdoc (Aug 22, 2012)

Not sure about "6D" per say, but I am interested to see the new 1 series which is rumored to have over 40 mp.  

At the London Olympics there have been 2 Canon bodies floating around with 40mp and 8fps.  That's some crazy technology right there.


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 22, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> Not sure about "6D" per say, but I am interested to see the new 1 series which is rumored to have over 40 mp.
> 
> At the London Olympics there have been 2 Canon bodies floating around with 40mp and 8fps.  That's some crazy technology right there.



I haven't heard anything new about those bodies, but I do know that there is a 1DC, which has 4k video. It's like $15,000 though. lol


----------



## Herm99 (Aug 22, 2012)

I read about this 6D as well, apparently it's supposed to be the entry level full frame body. Placed between the 5D and 7D naturally, I would hope that it's priced under $2k, but we'll see. I can't imagine Canon will make a 7D mark ii after the latest firmware update, as I was hoping. The big question now is, to go FF or not!?!


----------



## bratkinson (Aug 23, 2012)

I never cease to be amazed at the number of people who can't wait to jump in on the newest, greatest doo-dad, whatever it is.  Then they end up with buyers remorse as version 1.00 doesn't work absolutely perfectly in every (in-)concievable situation, including shooting with the lens cap on!  Then they end up crying the blues all over the web about how poorly built, why didn't they...on and on.

I learned many years ago, to not be on the "bleeding edge" of anything.  Whether it's the latest release of computer /processor/software/operating system, or the latest and greatest super-megapixel camera, there WILL BE some "teething" issues.  For peace of mind, it's best to let someone else be the guinea pig and pay the price of not able to use it, send it back and wait for repairs, or use it in a limited fashion (ie, "work around" the bugs) until it gets fixed or replaced. 

So rather than spending your hard-earned $$$ on the latest super-duper model, instead, get one that's had at least years' worth of real world users out there using it, reporting any problems, and then production upgrades get made.

Due to both financial considerations, and waiting about a year, I'm holding off on buying a 5D3 for the very reasons stated.


----------



## TheBiles (Aug 23, 2012)

bratkinson said:


> I never cease to be amazed at the number of people who can't wait to jump in on the newest, greatest doo-dad, whatever it is.  Then they end up with buyers remorse as version 1.00 doesn't work absolutely perfectly in every (in-)concievable situation, including shooting with the lens cap on!  Then they end up crying the blues all over the web about how poorly built, why didn't they...on and on.
> 
> I learned many years ago, to not be on the "bleeding edge" of anything.  Whether it's the latest release of computer /processor/software/operating system, or the latest and greatest super-megapixel camera, there WILL BE some "teething" issues.  For peace of mind, it's best to let someone else be the guinea pig and pay the price of not able to use it, send it back and wait for repairs, or use it in a limited fashion (ie, "work around" the bugs) until it gets fixed or replaced.
> 
> ...



 Your fears of the "bleeding edge" are greatly exaggerated. Just because a new product might have a few minor hiccups that are easily corrected in a firmware update does not mean that it doesn't drastically outperform its predecessor. Case in point: The 5D3 handily beats the 5D2 in every respect and doesn't have any of these "bleeding edge" issues that you're worried about. The same goes for cell phones, computer hardware, video games, and pretty much anything else that can be updated. A major company usually doesn't release a broken, unusable product to the masses. Just because a bunch of children on the internet nit-pick the stupidest little details doesn't mean it isn't as great product. There will ALWAYS be something that someone is going to complain about, but you'll find that the tiny minority is usually the most vocal about their dissatisfaction while the masses happily enjoy their product in silence.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 23, 2012)

cmilanaik said:
			
		

> Hey guys I'm new here but I was just wondering what peoples thoughts were on the 6D rumors. I personally am thinking about waiting to upgrade till it comes out in the fall.



It will probably be 200mp and 20 fps just what every idiot needs to make them pro


----------



## bratkinson (Aug 24, 2012)

Not to start a flame-war, but I have spent countless hours fighting buggy mainframe computer operating systems, buggy PC computer hardware (driver issues, usually), and even problematic motherboard BIOS issues. Throw in the near daily updates to every version of windows still supported, and a few new-car recalls, I've had my fill of being on the bleeding edge. 

Fortunately, it appears that Canon and the other camera manufacturers do a very thorough 'beta' testing of whatever they release before something hits the street. Perhaps that's why the 24-70 L II has been delayed, etc.

'nuf said.


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 24, 2012)

bratkinson said:


> I never cease to be amazed at the number of people who can't wait to jump in on the newest, greatest doo-dad, whatever it is.  Then they end up with buyers remorse as version 1.00 doesn't work absolutely perfectly in every (in-)concievable situation, including shooting with the lens cap on!  Then they end up crying the blues all over the web about how poorly built, why didn't they...on and on.
> 
> I learned many years ago, to not be on the "bleeding edge" of anything.  Whether it's the latest release of computer /processor/software/operating system, or the latest and greatest super-megapixel camera, there WILL BE some "teething" issues.  For peace of mind, it's best to let someone else be the guinea pig and pay the price of not able to use it, send it back and wait for repairs, or use it in a limited fashion (ie, "work around" the bugs) until it gets fixed or replaced.
> 
> ...



Agree 100%.

I use a 40D and a 5D, and I'm absolutely satisfied with the quality of both the cameras and the results they provide...


----------



## Derrel (Aug 24, 2012)

bratkinson said:


> Not to start a flame-war, but I have spent countless hours fighting buggy mainframe computer operating systems, buggy PC computer hardware (driver issues, usually), and even problematic motherboard BIOS issues. Throw in the near daily updates to every version of windows still supported, and a few new-car recalls, I've had my fill of being on the bleeding edge.
> 
> Fortunately, it appears that Canon and *the other camera manufacturers do a very thorough 'beta' testing of whatever they release before something hits the street.* Perhaps that's why the 24-70 L II has been delayed, etc.
> 
> 'nuf said.



Uh, yeah...except for the over 68,000 brand new *Canon T4i* cameras that Canon has recalled this very week...and all of the *Nikon D800's* that can't focus SQUAT if said SQUAT is on the left side of the image frame...the camera makers do a pretty good job testing things...except for high-end professional cameras like the Canon 1D Mark III that *could not focus worth a tinker's damn* on static subjects in BRIGHT daylight!!! Or the $8,000 Leica M8, the entire production run of which suffered from a *horrible* *near-infrared* sensor issue and made all kinds of black fabrics and *black objects render as PURPLE* or brownish-purple...yeah, the camera makers do a decent job....except for like the brand new Canon 40mm f/2.8 pancake lens that *stops autofocusing* if it is carried in a gadget bag, OR pressure is applied to the front of the lens, such as *when placing the lens cap onto the lens*...

Yeah...they beta test the chit outta stuff...


----------



## TheBiles (Aug 24, 2012)

Derrel said:


> bratkinson said:
> 
> 
> > Not to start a flame-war, but I have spent countless hours fighting buggy mainframe computer operating systems, buggy PC computer hardware (driver issues, usually), and even problematic motherboard BIOS issues. Throw in the near daily updates to every version of windows still supported, and a few new-car recalls, I've had my fill of being on the bleeding edge.
> ...



And they replaced all of those for free, no? You get a new camera/lens that maybe has a minor issue, and you get it repaired for free when it's fixed. Better than being stuck with older gear, imo.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 24, 2012)

Uh, sorry, but NO...there never really was any real fix for the Canon 1D Mark III's 18-month autofocus problems; the "fix" was called the 1D Mark IV, and you got to pay multiple thousands of dollars for it...that fiasco went on for EIGHTEEN MONTHS straight...Nikon's D800 left-side focus fiasco is ongoing and is a total PR nightmare, and the "fix" is not very reliable; the Leica M8 sensor issue (and the Nikon D2h issue, and the Nikon D40 issue, one and the same) has NO FIX, except for *"hot mirror" filters* used over each and every lens!!! There was "no fix possible". NONE. So, sorry, but "NO"...there were no free replacements...there were a series of horrible screw-ups for which buyers were left hanging...with crappy merchandise that was unfit. From Canon, Leica, and Nikon.


----------

